# Put you foot down with a firm hand.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.








: :wink:

ray.


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

.
Oh I would love to share that .
It made me laugh so much the tears ran down my leg .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whoosh WTF :roll: :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Me I missed it????

So great do without

Aldra  :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Anarchists only drink herbal tea because their motto is 'proper (ty) tea is theft'


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I was better off not knowing that one.


----------

